# Alabama Adventure



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Left pensacola headed north friday night. Saturday morning we stopped by deep south outfitters in Birmingham to pick up some last minute extras. I really recommend stopping by the shop if you happen to be in the area. After the quick pit stop it was off to our destination. Got there and hit the heck of a hike to the bottom to be greeted with views like this








Managed to catch a couple of fish down there fairly quickly. Mostly small but with the scenery like it was you weren't going to catch me complaining. 








Got what I was after with my first redeye of the trip. 








Even managed to catch a couple on a gartside soft hackle I tied myself. 








Headed back out and had a nice dinner near the hotel. The next morning we hit a different trail. Unfortunately there was a lot of this








The river was incredibly low. All of the major falls and the pocket water had dried up. The major pools were still there but often separated by a decent rock hopping journey. Eventually we found some water and a few more fish.








Also got to do some rock climbing. Spooked everything but it was cool being able to watch them swim around the pool.








Called it a day and tried to decide what to do on Monday. We decided to start heading back home. Made it about halfway and decided to hit a couple more hikes. Happy we did because one of them provided the best fishing of the trip. The other provided creek chubs and hornets... But we won't mention that one. More good views.








And on to the fish. Tied on a worm dropper and had equal hits on it and the popper. 
















Also managed to put my girlfriend on her first redeye bass here


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Awesome scenery, would love to go do a trip like this sometime soon. Reminds me of the creeks back up in Wisconsin.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Enjoyed your post. Little River?


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

I was wondering if those fish will survive the drought. It's the worst it has been in 24 years. I'm going to hike in November just to prove I can make that arduous hike back out (geezer).


----------



## Bigdady (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks great. I love the back woods and fishing is a plus... Thanks


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Beautiful scenery and great place to fish. Before I had me Knees replaced I spent a lot of time there.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

wtbfishin' said:


> I was wondering if those fish will survive the drought. It's the worst it has been in 24 years. I'm going to hike in November just to proof I can make that arduous hike back out (geezer).


I'm sure some fish were lost as there are very long stretches with no water but I think if they made it to the pools they will probably be ok. Plenty of water left in the pools it seemed like but hopefully they get rain up that way soon. Smoke from a forest fire had part of the forest closed.


----------



## choppinlow (Jun 11, 2016)

Where are you fishing in my state exactly? Was not 100% sure by some of your shots.

If you like fly casting, we stock trout in the Smith Lake trailrace. They put a lot into stocking and keeping fish there -


----------

